# Strawberry Freezer Jam Recipe?..............



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a Strawberry Freezer Jam recipe. I pulled several up yesterday online and there was a slight difference in them. If anyone has a recipe that has worked for them , I would love to have it. My mom made this years ago when she was living but I do not remember her using water in it. Anyway, looking for a recipe this morning. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I found what I was looking for. I didn't use the "no cook freezer pectin" yesterday


----------



## Quiltingrannie (Oct 18, 2009)

I have used a recipe I found on this forum last year. It called for jello instead of the sure gelling product. It worked really well and the flavor was excellent.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Any idea where that recipe is located?


----------



## Quiltingrannie (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't remember exactly, but think I used 4 cups mashed strawberries and sweetened to taste. Dissolved 1 pkg strawberry flavored gelatin in 1/2 cup boiling water, then stirred gelatin into crushed strawberries. I used jelly jars and put mine in the freezer like that.
When I was ready to use I set it in the refrigerator overnight and the consistency was as good as any other jam, plus tasted ten times better. The name brand fruit pectins can be quite pricey, gelatin worked as well or better for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

nchfp has a recipe for a strawberry-fig jam that uses strawberry jello instead of pectin

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_07/strawberry_fig_preserves.html


----------

